# NGD: Skervesen Swan 8 **Cocobolo & Warpig content**



## fabeau (Feb 11, 2013)

Family pic (Vik missing):





*Specs*:
Model: Swan 8 FF 27-25.5"
Frets: 24 - stainless 
Neck: 5 pieces - bubinga, ebony, rosewood
Body: Ash
Top: Mexican Cocobolo
PU: Bare Knuckle Pickups calibrated set of slanted Warpigs
Ivoroid binding on fretboard and head
Killswitch, push-pull vol. knob, 3-way switch
There is also a wood layer between top and body, not sure what is it 

*Comments*:
Extraordinary guitar. I got it after approx 12 *weeks* after the initial deposit (actually the waiting time they estimated was 8 weeks). The Skervesen guys were very helpful and friendly throughout all the building stages and they provided useful suggestions. When I received the guitar the Killswitch was not working as needed and they sent me 7 (*seven*) other Killswitch buttons to pick the one I liked the more 
I own some high end guitars (Vik, KxK, Boden8) and played several others and I have to say that the quality of this axe is comparable to the best ones. Neck is super fast and confortable and the overall playing experience is perfect, probably second only to the KxK. The Warpigs are huge. Probably I'd advice against them if you play _moderate/melodic_ metal stuffs but they perfectly fit my necessities. 
The build quality is very high. I would have preferred an oil finish but it was not an available option so we opted for wax. The sole regret I have is the look of the ivory binding where the head meets the fretboard (see pic). 

*VID*: Warning! Br0000tal nasty sounds inside, do not expect modern djenty tones 
Skervesen Swan 8 test. Acheode - Unceasing - YouTube


----------



## angus (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome- one of the most beautiful yet. How do you like the balance of that body shape? It looks like it would balance well, especially once you move to an 8 string.

Huge fan of that guitar. But then I'm a sucker for ebony or cocobolo tops with sapwood!!


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 11, 2013)

that thing is gorgeous, i am becoming a fan of servesen.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice. But I still love that Vik. Congrats.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks awesome 

I still miss that KxK


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 11, 2013)

That top looks delicious.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 11, 2013)

DAT TOP


----------



## fabeau (Feb 11, 2013)

angus said:


> Awesome- one of the most beautiful yet. How do you like the balance of that body shape? It looks like it would balance well, especially once you move to an 8 string.
> 
> Huge fan of that guitar. But then I'm a sucker for ebony or cocobolo tops with sapwood!!



Thanks angus. Despite the guitar is pretty heavy and the headstock is huge it is indeed perfectly balanced and very ergonomic.


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Fucking seriously? That thing is amazing! That top is ridiculous. Skervesen is putting out some serious stuff, that thing is a work of art!

congrats on a stunner of a guitar.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2013)

No boobs no care.


----------



## XEN (Feb 11, 2013)

VERY nice!!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooo man, congrats! Looks awesome.


----------



## veshly (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy shit.


That top reminds me of the swirly patterns on Jupiter.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 11, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> No boobs no care.



Fine, I'll take it off his hands then


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 11, 2013)

That's gorgeous dude! Major congrats!


----------



## rifft (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful guitar! Congratulations! Makes me more excited for my raptor; I just got an email saying it should be finished this week


----------



## squid-boy (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy fuck. Congrats.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't play 8s, but this looks FREAKING AMAZING!! AOSFJSFPHDF


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 11, 2013)

Horey sheet, batman! O.O dat grainz! Hngd, man!!!


----------



## Compton (Feb 11, 2013)

oh come on....


----------



## vick1000 (Feb 11, 2013)

Work of art, seriously.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 11, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure what you mean about the binding....looks good to me. Maybe just personal preference differences?


----------



## jahosy (Feb 11, 2013)

Simply stunning.... Congrats mate!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 11, 2013)

This looks great. I'd like to see one with a 4+4 headstock.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 11, 2013)

bloody hell, that's mindblowingly good


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Skervesen: Please stop it! Just stop it! I cant afford another custom! Damn!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2013)

One of the most gorgeous customs I've seen on this forum in some time. Wood selection is perfect. Dat top. <3


----------



## angus (Feb 11, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Dear Skervesen: Please stop it! Just stop it! I cant afford another custom! Damn!



...you can with one of these.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 11, 2013)

DAYUM DAT TOP!





DAYUM DAYUM DAYUM!
-Brent


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 11, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Dear Skervesen: Please stop it! Just stop it! I cant afford another custom! Damn!


Just start selling of all those mayones contraptions 
-Brent


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 11, 2013)

Massive congratz to you and the folks over at skervesen for such a beautiful guitar.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 11, 2013)

Another round of applause for that top. The Mexican Cocobolo has really been speaking to me recently. 

Congrats to both parties for an awesome job!


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 11, 2013)

Amazing axe. What tuners are those? I like the exposed gears.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 11, 2013)

HRC51 said:


> Amazing axe. What tuners are those? I like the exposed gears.



Look like Hipshot to me


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 12, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Look like Hipshot to me


+1 They're hipshot
Grip-Lock Open Gear Locking Guitar Tuning Machines > Store > Hipshot Products
-Brent


----------



## Tristoner7 (Feb 12, 2013)

Killer, man! HNGD!


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2013)

Jesus christ. It's beautiful.


----------



## jwade (Feb 12, 2013)

Incredible.


----------



## GXPO (Feb 12, 2013)

fabeau said:


>


 
Metaldaze - I think maybe the op was talking about the small area right towards the end of the headstock binding. It's pretty small and most certainly wouldn't bother me, but some people maybe.

The whole thing looks awesome to me. I wasn't sure about the shape when I first saw it popping up, not that I'm not into some of the more ergonomic designs. But the more I see it, the more it looks like something I'd want in the future. Awesome and happy NGD dude!


----------



## petervindel (Feb 12, 2013)

That top is insane. I love cocobolo!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 12, 2013)

12 weeks is just mind blowing. Wowza!


----------



## fabeau (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you guys!!



MetalDaze said:


> Not sure what you mean about the binding....looks good to me. Maybe just personal preference differences?


Exactly, I probably I didn't explain it well. It is not a building problem, the craft is just perfect. I meant that the ivoroid binding looks too large at that point, for my tastes. But it doesn't really bother me


----------



## lopatron (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW!
Congratz!
It's unhumanly nice!


----------



## Cremated (Feb 12, 2013)

You, sir, can spec out a custom. Everything about this guitar is in great taste. So awesome.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD.

I just... fuck

Definitely one of if not the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## obZenity (Feb 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! Man I keep seeing more and more of these Swans and its giving me out of my price range GAS. Maybe sell a kidney. . . or a first born.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 12, 2013)

One of the most beautiful instruments I've ever seen. Congrats.

And btw, I stumbled upon your bands video some time ago and really enjoyed it. Great music.


----------



## fabeau (Feb 12, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> One of the most beautiful instruments I've ever seen. Congrats.
> 
> And btw, I stumbled upon your bands video some time ago and really enjoyed it. Great music.


Thanks sir, really appreciated


----------



## baryton (Feb 12, 2013)

I completely fell in love with this pretty Jewel 
Jealousy... I am


----------



## Walterson (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you take a untilted, full frontal shot of that body? I need to copy that for myself.....


----------



## fabeau (Feb 13, 2013)

Sure! A couple of pics taken by Skervesen guys.
Here it has the old black Killswitch, which one do you prefer the more?


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 13, 2013)

I like the black one better (not that the red one would ever ruin it for me). It's stealthy and IMO looks more suited to the black hardware.

Nevertheless, you got an AWESOME guitar there sir! Congrats!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 13, 2013)

So what part of the neck is rosewood? I see the ebony and the bubinga but that center piece looks more like Korina to me.

Also considering getting something pretty much identical but with a mahogany or korina body.


----------



## Amanita (Feb 13, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> So what part of the neck is rosewood? I see the ebony and the bubinga but that center piece looks more like Korina to me.


actually the center part is bubinga (a brighter/sapwood piece) and the sides are santos rosewood


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2013)

So... People say all the time, "That brought a tear to my eye." 

So rarely does it ever actually happen. My eyes instantly teared up when I saw that and I can't really explain to you what emotion brought that on bc I've never actually seen something so beautiful that my eyes literally teared up.

Well fucking done.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 13, 2013)

easily the best looking guitar iv ever seen on here


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 13, 2013)

whats the finish? you said it wasnt oil, just wax? I thought they put wax on after they oil the finish..


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 13, 2013)

Man, I love the headstock in line, as opposite to most 8 string guitars. Looks great! I envy you!


----------



## XEN (Feb 13, 2013)

I really don't like


Spoiler



the fact that


 that guitar


Spoiler



is not in my house


 right now.
Skervesen does some seriously good work!!!


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 13, 2013)

The black button is quite a bit more sexy. This and the Vik and the Strandy , damn you are quite the lucky man. Happy playing brotha'.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 14, 2013)

UNNGGGH YES


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful!!! HNGD


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 14, 2013)

Great to see them coming into their own, rather than doing those BM-esque things that everyone apparently use to gain a customer base. This is much more interesting, however nice their BM stuff was (I think theirs looked better, actually. But that's beside the point)


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 14, 2013)

Stunning guitar, it really does look amazing!!!


----------



## parksed24 (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't handle how incredible that guitar is. Happy NGD!


----------



## obZenity (Feb 15, 2013)

I came back a second time to fap again to this beauty.


----------



## Cremated (Feb 16, 2013)

I like it with the red killswitch a lot more. Good choice. The bubinga stripe in the center of the neck is unlike any other bubinga I've seen. Still nice though. Fucking love this guitar, might go for a Skervy next year, probably a swan, unless they come up with a design I like more.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 17, 2013)

Skervy + Cocobolo = WIN.


----------

